# Hoover Blue cats



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

What are the best baits to catch some blue cats at Hoover?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Shad, Skipjack, Bluegill work for us up there.


----------



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

Would frozen shad work?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Fresh is best, but frozen will work


----------



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

No problem.....snap us a pic if you hook up!


----------



## Jonathan_R (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah i catch them all the time on frozen cut shad when fresh bait isnt available.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Just troll crankbaits....you will hook some nice ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Just troll crankbaits....you will hook some nice ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you getting good numbers of blues trolling cranks? Your in a kayak right? Do you know how fast your normally trolling?


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Are you getting good numbers of blues trolling cranks? Your in a kayak right? Do you know how fast your normally trolling?


I wouldn’t say it is a good way to put numbers in the boat, but between my Dad and my brother we have caught plenty of decent blues trolling in kayaks with some over 10-15lbs. At least a couple decent ones every trip. Some flatheads too. My dad landed a 20lb flatty a few weeks ago. We aren’t moving too fast. Usually 1.5-2.5 mph according to my depth finder. I have heard the main lake is the place to catch them but we have caught most fairly close to shore, maybe 20-50 yards off. Flicker shads in 10-20ft of water.

Here are the best cats we have caught in the last year or so trolling.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> I wouldn’t say it is a good way to put numbers in the boat, but between my Dad and my brother we have caught plenty of decent blues trolling in kayaks with some over 10-15lbs. At least a couple decent ones every trip. Some flatheads too. My dad landed a 20lb flatty a few weeks ago. We aren’t moving too fast. Usually 1.5-2.5 mph according to my depth finder. I have heard the main lake is the place to catch them but we have caught most fairly close to shore, maybe 20-50 yards off. Flicker shads in 10-20ft of water.
> 
> Here are the best cats we have caught in the last year or so trolling.
> 
> ...


Is that a tracker on him? Never seen 1 before?


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

matticito said:


> Is that a tracker on him? Never seen 1 before?


Yes he was tagged. I meant to report him to the ODNR but never got around to it. The signs at the ramp say there is a reward for reporting tagged Blues, but I’m not sure what that is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave068 (Jul 10, 2016)

I am heading out on my boat to Hoover tonite. I have not had much luck getting into the blues this year. Any advice on where to start tonite?


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> I wouldn’t say it is a good way to put numbers in the boat, but between my Dad and my brother we have caught plenty of decent blues trolling in kayaks with some over 10-15lbs. At least a couple decent ones every trip. Some flatheads too. My dad landed a 20lb flatty a few weeks ago. We aren’t moving too fast. Usually 1.5-2.5 mph according to my depth finder. I have heard the main lake is the place to catch them but we have caught most fairly close to shore, maybe 20-50 yards off. Flicker shads in 10-20ft of water.
> 
> Here are the best cats we have caught in the last year or so trolling.
> 
> ...


How do you land those bad boys in the kayak? I've lost a few nice blues not being able to get them in the net 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

TugIsTheDrug said:


> How do you land those bad boys in the kayak? I've lost a few nice blues not being able to get them in the net
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


We will try to flag each other down to help each other out. Much easier to net the fish for the guy who’s reeling one in. The blue, I grabbed by the mouth because I didn’t have a net. I was so tired by the time he got to the boat that I could barely lift him though so I was really lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> We will try to flag each other down to help each other out. Much easier to net the fish for the guy who’s reeling one in. The blue, I grabbed by the mouth because I didn’t have a net. I was so tired by the time he got to the boat that I could barely lift him though so I was really lucky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it had to be a 2 person job. I lost at least a 10 pounder a couple weeks ago, after 5 times trying to get him in the net he got off. Not the easiest thing to do in a kayak 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Get a heavy duty fish grabber. Just make sure it rotates, otherwise when they start spinning they'll bend it all to hell. Once you get a grip on it you pull it over into your lap. Just watch those head shakes or she'll put a spine where you definitely don't want it!



TugIsTheDrug said:


> I figured it had to be a 2 person job. I lost at least a 10 pounder a couple weeks ago, after 5 times trying to get him in the net he got off. Not the easiest thing to do in a kayak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckeye_Sam said:


> Get a heavy duty fish grabber. Just make sure it rotates, otherwise when they start spinning they'll bend it all to hell. Once you get a grip on it you pull it over into your lap. Just watch those head shakes or she'll put a spine where you definitely don't want it!


Lol ya that would be a bad day,uhhh doc,the catfish punctured my sac


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

IV been to hoover three times trolling cranks this year and caught a couple. First one was big had to be 20 pounds. No net on the pontoon. I got him right up beside the boat, reached to get my grabbers and he broke my 8 pound line, and got my crank.
For me at alum or hoover, seems like some days the cats are on fire, some day none, but Im not targeting them. My saugeye trolling speeds are 1.8-2.6, varies by trip.


----------



## slipguy (Mar 26, 2012)

TugIsTheDrug said:


> How do you land those bad boys in the kayak? I've lost a few nice blues not being able to get them in the net
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If you play them for five minutes they wear out. I can then use the lip grabbers. I find, they wear out quicker then channels or flat heads


----------

